# Which Hairdye do you use?



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Are you kidding? I have never heard of dying a dog's hair except when people do weird things like dye poodles pink. I would just love the dog you have.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (Dec 23, 2018)

no i'm not kidding, i love the race because of their character and all, but the color just isn't mine, so i want to dye the hair black, thats why i need a dye that is okey for the skin if used often and that lasts long.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Words fail me, and that doesn't happen often.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

You probably should have purchased a Flat Coat Retriever or Newfoundland if color was this important to you. 

I honestly don’t know about dyes and would be afraid constant life long exposure to the chemicals in any dye would be detrimental to the dog’s health. Goldens already have a high cancer risk, I can’t imagine potentially increasing it over something as unimportant as color.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I would agree on the toxic exposure of ANY hair dye being extremely detrimental to a dog’s health. I would suggest changing one’s attitude to an attitude of loving the dog you’re with UNCONDITIONALLY. If you truly dislike the color that much, get a Flatcoat Retriever as someone else suggested, and rehome your beautiful “GOLDEN” Retriever with someone who can respect and honor this dog.

Another option would be to return the puppy to its breeder, and then go get the dog you really want.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

You shouldn't own a dog based on the post you made. It's that simple.


----------



## ken71 (Jun 15, 2018)

That’s the most shocking post I have ever read on here. A dog is a lifelong companion and not a fashion accessory.

I agree with the earlier post. Please re-home your dog with someone who can love them for what they are.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Uh.... it is 12/23/18, not 4/1/18. 

You can expect people to do really crazy posts to see if anyone falls for them on April Fools Day, but that doesn't work the rest of the year. 

If this is serious, the best fix for getting a dog of the wrong color is taking your pup back to the breeder or wherever you got it from.... explain you possibly thought the light puppy coat would become black when the pup grew up - your fault.... and.... actually. There's uh stuffed animals which can be dyed any color you like and no harm done.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

FWIW, the OP’s GRF name is “Eulenspiegel” from Til Eulenspiegel. You can Google this. Eulenspiegel means “prankster”. So it’s quite possible the OP is a troll!


----------



## Eulenspiegel (Dec 23, 2018)

ok so you think hair dye is a bad idea? then what about contact lenses to change the eye color, i saw it on huskies and it looked pretty cool!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Eulenspiegel said:


> ok so you think hair dye is a bad idea? then what about contact lenses to change the eye color, i saw it on huskies and it looked pretty cool!


I rest my case.


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

Don't feed the troll!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

They should just IP ban the OP


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ditto to Maggies Voice. This is a waste of time for those of us on this forum who want to gain valuable information and support each other. The OP should be banned.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am at a loss for words. Moderators, do something.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> I am at a loss for words. Moderators, do something.


I can't go into details, but there are certain guidelines the Mod Team has to follow. 

If members will "ignore" this member and posts it would really help.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

This is the best thread ever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is being closed.........


----------

